# New Old Stock Megaquartz 32khz Wow



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow

As you know I have had some megaquartz troubles recently! after a rotten week I have cheered myself up and just got an flea bay bargain

Bought a NOS megaquartz 32khz, Stainless steel (identical to item 181 from Omegamania but with english date wheel) boxed (original) with zapon coating, original NOS leather delpoyment strap and all tags etc. Working and running perfectly!

Curses, can someone tell me how to load pics so I can show off my collection!

Tom


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dickstar1977 said:


> Curses, can someone tell me how to load pics so I can show off my collection!
> 
> Tom


See here... How To Upload Picture To The Forum

Looking forward to seeing your photos


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats.

To upload a picture you need to get yourself a photobucket.com account. Then upload your photo's to your photobucket and then copy/paste the img tags into your post.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Tom email me your pics and I'll host and post them for you.

garyandlucy[at]blueyonder[dot]co[dot]uk

In the meantime this is the watch Tom's talking about:










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tis a beauty thats for sure!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I've got an English date wheel for that if your interested!

keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith... Richard (Norfolk) wants one I think....


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent some pics! thanks for that, will get a photobucket account this weekend and get some pics of my other watches!

Really excited about it, she should be in the air on her way from the states now! fingers crossed I should also get my mega rare (I think) honey waffle dial megaquartz f2.4 back from STS fairly shortly and be able to source the parts I need for Keith (thank for the offer Keith) to have a crack at my Megaquartz 2.4 stardust dial (see previous post).

I am becoming concerned that my obsessive collecting is moving from 861 movement watches and SM's to quartz Omega's! they are just so 70's cool!

Keith, the watch I have has an Enlgish date/day whell but thanks for the offer!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's the pics of Tom's actual watch, the one I posted before was nabbed from the Omegamania catalogue.

A reveal because we like them - the box










A rear tease pic










And finally the fun frontal



















Looks in excellent condition Tom and on the original strap with Omega clasp, well done that man.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks every so much Gary

Pics look good, can't wait to get it! Only issue I now have is that I wear all of my watches and as this is NOS I don't want to spoil the condition!

Really chuffed though! I am going to have to have two competing watch boxes now, one for mechanical and one for quartz!

happy days


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Keith

Hold the English day wheel...I have something coming from Oz that might need just the thing!

R


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Hold the English day wheel...I have something coming from Oz that might need just the thing!*

I holding the wheel Rich, please be quick though as my arm is starting to ache!!

Nice Megaquartz Tom, would change the strap though if you plan to wear it.

Its most likely Corfam, and will be impossible to replace, especially with the model 27 deployant clasp fitment!

Love the boxes, they are rare as rocking horse s**t and barely ever surface, i have part of the set and have been looking for several years to complete, can't believe i let this one slip by.

Nevermind, could always hold the 2.4 to ransom!

Keith


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol

Yeah, can't believe I picked it up! Really looking forward to getting it! I think you may be right about the strap though! I just bought the original corfam perforated racing strap from the 70's with buckle for my skywalker and now daren't wear it! I am going to get a photobucket account tomo and post some pics of my treaures tomo or monday!

Missed out on the electroquartz in the end, the guy never came back to me! I think the megquartz is a spot-on substitute though????


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Oh goody, I can use this opportunity for a gratuitous shot of my one


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Say, that's a nice watch!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> Say, that's a nice watch!


Cheers! Yes, it's museum quality to all intents and purposes and it came with all the original paperwork including sales receipt and boy were these expensive watches in their day!

The only trouble is I never dare wear it so It's a bit of a white elephant in my collection but historically a very fascinating piece. Well done with yours and the best of luck with it !


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

What a beauty! Well done Mike


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats' great, haven't seen that particular model before.

Gotta' love all those oh so seventies geometric shapes and angles!!!

Keith


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh that's a great addition to your collection.


----------

